# how do u make a super snow leo???



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i want to make a few super snows and dont know how , so wot will i need to make some ???? many thanks:2thumb:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

mack snow x mack snow


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

i have a super snow 

mack snow x mack snow wont give all super snows though.

quite exspensive


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

so all i need is mack snows? i want super snows but there is none for sale close to me , so wot will be the odds/outcome from mack snowxmack snow?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

m n

m mm mn

n mn nn

m= mack n=normal

so 25% normal 25% super snow and 50% mack snow


thats punnet square comes out different once posted lol


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

not too sure..

maybe 75% macksnow 25% super snow 

just a guess..


go online or wait for www.marksleopardgeckos.co.uk to have some i got mine from there and hes awsome.:mf_dribble:

really nice people :2thumb:

good luck


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i have got 2 supersnow females for sale, and can courier to you


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

would u get them from hypo mack snows? or wot would u get from pairing hypo mack snows


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

not sure but a memeber on here called ssthiseo or something like that is really helpful on this topic.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Pairing 2 Hypo Mack snows will still give you a 25% chance of supersnows. The supersnow patterning will mask the hypo influence.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i need to get someone to teach me wot all this genetics is all about and wot the outcomes would be from pairing up different morphs as i have 16 leos with 10+ different morphs and getting some more next week, or is here a thread saying wot is wot lol i have 
raptors
ruby eye albino
reverse stripe albino
patternless albino
murphys patternless
carrot tails
sunglow giant
normals
hypos
mack snow
blizard
hypo ghost

and getting 2 new lots of morphs next week looking at engimas and patternless stripe projects both from CPR


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As long as both parents carry the mack snow gene, then you have a chance of supersnow offspring.

Mack snow x Mack snow:
25% Supersnow
50% Mack snow
25% Normal

Supersnow x Mack snow:
50% Supersnow
50% Mack snow

Supersnow x Supersnow:
100% Supersnow

When looking at hypo mack snows, there is a chance of hypo mack snow offspring.... (The below assumes the hypo Mack snow is heterozygous for Hypo, which means it only carries one copy of the hypo gene. You cannot tell visually whether the hypo is heterozygous or homozygous (2 copies), so the below is a "worse case")

Hypo Mack snow x Mack snow:
12.5% Hypo Supersnow (will look like a normal supersnow)
12.5% Supersnow
25% Mack snow hypo
25% Mack snow
12.5% Hypo
12.5% Normal

It gets more and more complicated the more mutations you add to the mix, but the above gives you an idea  The chances are per egg not per clutch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> would u get them from hypo mack snows? or wot would u get from pairing hypo mack snows


Snow X [1C]Hypo snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Hypo snow.
Super snow.
[1C]Hypo super snow.
----
Snow X [2C]Hypo snow = .

[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Hypo snow.
[1C]Hypo super snow.

You will also get Hypo super snow.But they will look like regular super snow.They'll just work differantly genetically.

Super snow X normal = .

100%Snow.
----
[1C]Hypo super snow X Normal = .

50%Snow.
50%[1C]Hypo snow.
----
----
[1C]Hypo snow X [1C]Hypo snow = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Hypo snow.
Super snow.
[1C]Hypo super snow.
[2C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo snow.
[2C]Hypo super snow.
----
[1C]Hypo snow X [2C]Hypo snow = .

[1C]Hypo.
[1C]Hypo snow.
[1C]Hypo super snow.
[2C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo snow.
[2C]Hypo super snow.
----
[2C]Hypo Snow X [2C]Hypo Snow = .

[2C]Hypo.
[2C]Hypo snow.
[2C]Hypo super snow.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> raptors
> ruby eye albino
> reverse stripe albino
> patternless albino
> ...


Which are males and females? What are your aims? There is alot of potential morphs within your group.

There are some excellent stickies at the top of this section, have a read and come back with questions, that is probably the easiest way.
Also the "Basic genetics" article here Articles is excellent. It was written by a member here (Glasgow Gecko), hope he doesn't mind me pointing you towards it :blush:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i dont want to seam dumb but wots all the 1c and 2c ect im a invert breeder and this is my second season of breeding leos last year was not good for me only had 1 egg hatch out of 24 but now have a good incubator and have learnt more so i should get better results this time and with all the morphs i have i want to get some nice results


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> raptors f
> ruby eye albino m
> reverse stripe albino f
> patternless albino f
> ...


just updated it with sexes


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

shep1979 said:


> i dont want to seam dumb but wots all the 1c and 2c ect im a invert breeder and this is my second season of breeding leos last year was not good for me only had 1 egg hatch out of 24 but now have a good incubator and have learnt more so i should get better results this time and with all the morphs i have i want to get some nice results


[1C]-aka-[1 COPY] = HETEROZYGOUS.
[2C]-aka-[2 COPY] = HOMOZYGOUS.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

ive jusd a look at that genetics article u put up in the link, well it has boggled my mind lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Talbino eclipse normal X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

Talbino eclipse normal.
Talbino eclipse jungle.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino eclipse normal X reverse striped = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse .
Jungle HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Striped HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Reverse striped HET TalbinoE,clipse .
patternless reverse striped HET Talbino,Eclipse .

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino eclipse normal X Talbino patternless = .

Talbino normal HET Eclipse,Patternless.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino eclipse normal X Patternless = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse,Patternless.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino eclipse normal X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
Talbino eclipse normal X [2C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino eclipse normal X Snow = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse.
Snow HET Talbino,Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino eclipse normal X Normal = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Talbino eclipse normal X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse,Blizzard.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
====
====
====
Normal X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Normal X reverse striped = .

Normal.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
Normal X Talbino patternless = .

Normal HET Talbino,Eclipse,Patternless.
----
----
Normal X Patternless = .

Normal HET Patternless.
----
----
Normal X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal.
[1C]Hypo.
----
Normal X [2C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo.
----
----
Normal X Snow = .

Normal.
Snow.
----
----
Normal X Normal = .

Normal.
----
----
Normal X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Blizzard.
====
====
====
[1C]Talbino giant super hypo X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

Talbino normal HET Eclipse.
Talbino giant HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino hypo of type HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino giant hypo of type HET Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

[1C]Talbino hypo of type HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino giant hypo of type HET Eclipse.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
[1C]Talbino giant super hypo X reverse striped = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Giant normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X reverse striped = .

[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino.

All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.
----
----
[1C]Talbino giant super hypo X Talbino patternless = .

Talbino normal HET Patternless.
Talbino giant normal HET Patternless.
[1C]Talbino hypo of type HET Patternless.
[1C]Talbino giant hypo of type HET Patternless.
----
[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X Talbino patternless = .

[1C]Talbino hypo of type HET Patternless.
[1C]Talbino giant hypo of type HET Patternless.
----
----
[1C]Talbino giant super hypo X Patternless = .

Normal HET Talbino,Patternless.
Normal giant HET Talbino,Patternless.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino,Patternless.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino,Patternless.
----
[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X Patternless = .

[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino,Patternless.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino,Patternless.
----
----
[1C]Talbino giant super hypo X [1C]Hypo = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Giant normal HET Talbino. 
[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino.
[2C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[2C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino
----
[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X [1C]Hypo = .

[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino.
[2C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[2C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino
----
[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X [2C]Hypo = .

[2C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[2C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino
----
----
[1C]Talbino giant super hypo X Snow = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Giant normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo snow of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Giant hypo snow of type HET Talbino.
Snow HET Talbino.
Giant snow HET Talbino.
----
[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X Snow = .

[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo snow of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Giant hypo snow of type HET Talbino.
----
----
[1C]Talbino giant super hypo X normal = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Giant normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino.
----
[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X normal = .

[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino.
[1C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino.
----
----
[1C]Talbino giant super hypo X Blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard.
Giant normal HET Talbino,Blizzaard.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino,Blizzard.
[1C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino,Blizzard.
----

[2C]Talbino giant super hypo X Blizzard = .

[1C]Hypo of type HET Talbino,Blizzard.
[1C]Giant hypo of type HET Talbino,Blizzard.


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Talbino eclipse normal X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .
> 
> Talbino eclipse normal.
> Talbino eclipse jungle.
> ...



I thought I was sort of getting the hang of genetics but that was confusing:blush:.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> ive jusd a look at that genetics article u put up in the link, well it has boggled my mind lol


Reread it, it is an excellent article inrtroducing genetics. Which bits confused you?



snowyj99 said:


> I thought I was sort of getting the hang of genetics but that was confusing:blush:.


Which bit didn't you get?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

most of it confused me lol might just put them together and see wot comes out lol


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Reread it, it is an excellent article inrtroducing genetics. Which bits confused you?
> 
> 
> 
> Which bit didn't you get?


it _all_ confoozles me- genetics is _nottt_ my strong point. 
i think i'll just post on here and leave you and gazz to amaze us with your gene geekiness :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

fraggle said:


> it _all_ confoozles me- genetics is _nottt_ my strong point.
> i think i'll just post on here and leave you and gazz to amaze us with your gene geekiness :lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

talking of which, i have a diablo blanco male, and a female 100% het db... 
what am i likely to get, and how the hell do i tell which is which... :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

fraggle said:


> talking of which, i have a diablo blanco male, and a female 100% het db...
> what am i likely to get, and how the hell do i tell which is which... :lol2:


I'm assuming the female isn't a normal het DB (ie normal het eclipse, blizzard and Tremper albino), what is the female? Blizzard, Blazing blizzard?


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

MrMike said:


> I'm assuming the female isn't a normal het DB (ie normal het eclipse, blizzard and Tremper albino), what is the female? Blizzard, Blazing blizzard?


Albino... 

this one... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/191957-my-new-baby-mjs.html


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fraggle said:


> Albino...
> 
> this one... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/191957-my-new-baby-mjs.html


 
Talbino eclipse blizzard-[DB] X Talbino normal tangerine HET Eclipse,Blizzard = . 

Expected offspring.

Talbino normal/aberrant HET Eclipse,Blizzard.
Talbino eclipse normal/aberrant HET Blizzard.
Talbino jungle HET Eclipse,Blizzard.
Talbino eclipse jungle HET Blizzard.
Talbino striped HET Eclipse,Blizzard.
Talbino eclipse striped HET Blizzard.
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipse,Blizzard.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped HET Blizzard.
Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse,Blizzard.[APTOR].
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Blizzard.[RAPTOR].
Talbino blizzard HET Eclipse.[BB].
Talbino eclipse blizzard-[DB].

Some offspring will be influanced by tangerine.
All offspring Poly'HET Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless reverse striped,Tangerine.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

gazz said:


> Talbino eclipse blizzard-[DB] X Talbino normal HET Eclipse,Blizzard = .
> 
> Expected offspring.
> 
> ...


my gosh, am i gonna have fun trying to tell what the babies are...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fraggle said:


> my gosh, am i gonna have fun trying to tell what the babies are...


There's enough people here that will help you with that:2thumb:.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

gazz said:


> There's enough people here that will help you with that:2thumb:.


it's a good job- i would be lost without this forum!

thanks 2 u and mike for the genetics advice  you really should start charging- you would make a fortune from the squillions of members who don't have the patience to learn!!! :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fraggle said:


> it's a good job- i would be lost without this forum!
> 
> thanks 2 u and mike for the genetics advice  you really should start charging- you would make a fortune from the squillions of members who don't have the patience to learn!!!:lol2:


Ok that will be £50 i'll PM you my addess for the cheque :Na_Na_Na_Na:.I'm sure mike will contact you soon also if your lucky he maybe cheaper:lol2:.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

gazz said:


> Ok that will be £50 i'll PM you my addess for the cheque :Na_Na_Na_Na:.I'm sure mike will contact you soon also if your lucky he maybe cheaper:lol2:.


haha! hang on, i can't remember where i put my monopoly cheque book and wax crayons...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Ok that will be £50 i'll PM you my addess for the cheque :Na_Na_Na_Na:.I'm sure mike will contact you soon also if your lucky he maybe cheaper:lol2:.


£4.50 per outcome seems a fair price to me 

*waits for the flood of normal x albino threads*


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

MrMike said:


> £4.50 per outcome seems a fair price to me
> 
> *waits for the flood of normal x albino threads*


*SOLD!!!!!* to Mrmike.... soz gazz, theres an economic crisis ya know... :Na_Na_Na_Na:

sooooo... i have this list of like, 200 geckos, can you tell me what every single combination will make, and i'll question it even though i clearly don't understand, cos my brothers cousins friend said if i put these 2 together ill _def_ get a purple one with orange zig-zags...
:lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

fraggle said:


> *SOLD!!!!!* to Mrmike.... soz gazz, theres an economic crisis ya know... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> sooooo... i have this list of like, 200 geckos, can you tell me what every single combination will make, and i'll question it even though i clearly don't understand, cos my brothers cousins friend said if i put these 2 together ill _def_ get a purple one with orange zig-zags...
> :lol2:


For £4.50 per outcome I'm all yours


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

MrMike said:


> For £4.50 per outcome I'm all yours



Careful Mike, that just sounds wrong.....! 
:whip:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Careful Mike, that just sounds wrong.....!
> :whip:


:blush:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Careful Mike, that just sounds wrong.....!
> :whip:


:lol2: does mrs mike know you're pimping out your 'outcome' on rfuk? i hope you are buying her some reeeeally nice shoes with the profits... haha! :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

fraggle said:


> :lol2: does mrs mike know you're pimping out your 'outcome' on rfuk? i hope you are buying her some reeeeally nice shoes with the profits... haha! :whistling2:


lmao, well only 9 weeks until baby number 1 is here, so I highly doubt any profits will be seeing the inside of my wallet......


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

MrMike said:


> lmao, well only 9 weeks until baby number 1 is here, so I highly doubt any profits will be seeing the inside of my wallet......


haha! you better get yourself up on the classifieds then mate, babies are more expensive than wives!!!! :lol2: congrats on the bump btw :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

fraggle said:


> haha! you better get yourself up on the classifieds then mate, babies are more expensive than wives!!!! :lol2:



I'm starting to see the trend now....




fraggle said:


> congrats on the bump btw :2thumb:


Cheers! :2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fraggle said:


> *SOLD!!!!!* to Mrmike.... soz gazz, theres an economic crisis ya know... :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


You get what you pay for:whistling2:.£50 gets you in a posh hotel.£4.50 gets you a dark back alleway:lol2:.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> You get what you pay for:whistling2:.£50 gets you in a posh hotel.£4.50 gets you a dark back alleway:lol2:.


:gasp::blah::diablo:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

fraggle said:


> haha! you better get yourself up on the classifieds then mate, babies are more expensive than wives!!!! :lol2: congrats on the bump btw :2thumb:


After 2 kids and a wife I'm starting to think reps are more expensive (and time consuming) than either !!!

Or maybe my priorities are all wrong..... :mf_dribble:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> After 2 kids and a wife I'm starting to think reps are more expensive (and time consuming) than either !!!
> 
> Or maybe my priorities are all wrong..... :mf_dribble:


You may have rose tinted glasses on there


----------

